# BUTT-DRAGGING



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry for the inelegant title . I have noticed Biscuit dragging his rear along the kitchen floor twice this morning. I've never seen this before! My husband just told me he saw him do it outside a few wks. ago. 

He seems fine in every respect: good appetite, normal stools, and his derriere looks perfect. Is he just scratching an itch?----or??? 
Thanks for any input!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The only time Gucci has done this is when she has poop on her fur. Yikes. And yep, she did do it on the carpet once after my husband took her out and didn't check her (like I always do )

I'm assuming its not that, so maybe an itch or constipation?? Did you come up with anything on google? I suppose if it was worms there would be other symptoms.

Maybe its just itchy down there?

And by the way........the "title" really grabbed my attention because my BUTT IS DRAGGING big time today. lol

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Anal Glands. I'm sure someone can explain this better than me but he may just need his anal glands cleaned out. Yukky job, your vet or groomer can do it for you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, if you don't see something stuck to his rear, I suspect it is the anal sacs that need emptying. If you don't know how to do it (or don't want to, which is totally understandable), you probably want to have a vet or groomer do it soon. A ruptured or impacted anal sac is not pretty - and it scars.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, I have read about the anal glands. Maybe it was just a one-time thing, (he's feeling like Kara today, lol) but if it continues I will def. take him for an anal gland check and a stool sample.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He might need his glands expressed by the vet. That happens often in many dogs, and although some vets say it has to be done regularly, my friends only had it done once and never needed to go back. Check with your vet!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Amy, In addition to the anal glands I heard it could also be a sign of worms... but you would probably notice something not quite right with his stool. 

for the anal glands (jasper has this problem) my vet recommended a high fiber diet to enlarge his waste. Jassy was scooting a while back and I fed him a couple of meals of royal canin poodle which has whopping 5 grams of fiber and he seems to have stopped scooting. The funny thing is he won't touch the stuff usually. think they can smell instictively what it is they need?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy,

I think you are right and they can "smell" what they need. I wonder if that is the problem I had all along? Intersting theory.

Amy, I wouldn't worry about it unless he starts doing it often. Perhaps he just had a "scent" there he was trying to get off. lol I have to give Gucci Butt baths immediately if she has any poop on her fur, otherwise....she will smudge it all over. 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, since Biscuit is so light in color, can you lift his tail and look at his anus? If you see some dark shadows on either side just a bit lower than his anus, you probably don't want to wait to get it taken care of. Sometimes they can get impacted just because the dog didn't drink enough water to keep the secretions flowing with the bowel movements.

Here is a picture of where to look. I've never seen an enlarged anal gland like the one on the left, but the one on the right happens very fast. (The brief info is here.)

I saw a dog scootch on the ground one time in the morning after our potty walk and by afternoon, a small rupture had begun. Granted, I probably missed some of the other scootching, but I was amazed at how fast it all happened. I learned more than I ever wanted to know about anal sacs that day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly, thanks for the picture, a great reference. I thought they were inside? no?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, thank you Kimberly. You are a font of knowledge. I will take a closer look and report back. And thank you all!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, they are inside. That graphic is exaggerated because it is trying to show you exactly where to look and an extreme case of either side may look like that if infected or not taken care of quickly. 

They look like shadows under the skin or even dark oblong lumps when they are full or impacted. When they rupture, they break open on the outside though. At first it starts as a small pinhole and then rips open quickly.

I thought I'd spare everyone the image if they didn't want to see it, and can click on the link if they do.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy, this is one area I would have been OK never having to learn about. :suspicious:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly for the info, I had heard about it but never seen it. Touch wood my guys have never had a problem.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You know, it's part of their anatomy, so I'm glad to learn more to do what it takes keep them healthy. I really appreciate the info! 
I feel like, since I didn't grow up on a farm, this is how I learn about Real Life. 

So I took a look, and I also felt in that area on either side of the rectum (new career as doggy proctologist?) and nothing felt or looked unusual. Plus, Biscuit allowed me to do this . I figure he wouldn't if it hurt. He is a really fastidious little guy when he toilets. I haven't had to give him a butt bath in months. I also keep him immaculate. So maybe something was just itching back there. But I'll keep a close watch on it. Thanks again!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good, Amy! I'm glad it appears normal. Better to be safe...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I never knew about the anal gland thing until I was researching dogs, however I do have some experience with it. Every once in a blue moon, my cat Tony (RIP) would excrete the most horrible smelling poop concentrate all over our comforter. It was the nastiest stuff you could possibly imagine. Now I know what it was!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh yes, the lovely butt scoot. Anal glands are so much fun to learn about, aren't they?? :biggrin1: :suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

:suspicious: Marj, that one smiley fits the topic of anal glands so perfectly - :suspicious:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL I thought so too, Kimberly!

Here are some more I found that might also do the trick. lol


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Very appropriate!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That yellow face is the exact same one I made when a breeder showed me how to express the glands!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Amy:

One other very remote possibility (and a gross one too!) is something that happened to the dog I had when I was a kid. I guess there was some leftover poo on the dog's bottom (with the long hair, I'm sure we've all experienced that) and a fly got in there and lay eggs. Anyway, once they hatched and became worms, it was very itchy and she'd be scooting on her behind a lot. 

But I'd vote for the anal sacs needing attention though as more likely. Let us know what your vet says!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG Jane! uke:

I have no idea what I would do if that happened to Kubrick! I didn't even know that *could* happen. uke:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Jane, another fun option, LOL!! I am learning so much good stuff here!ound: Seriously, thank you!  You know, he is just so clean back there, I kinda doubt it. And doesn't spend a lot of time outside. 

In any case, there was more butt-scooting this AM . Everything still looks fine back there. The only thing I noticed was that the groomer really trimmed him short last week there, for some reason, and I'm wondering if it is itching as it grows out. We are going to a doggy birthday party today (and he will debut his bee Halloween costume), but tomorrow AM I'm taking him to the vet, as a precaution. I'll report back!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Lina, owning a Havanese is a completely new education , esp. for us city girls or soccer moms.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I had a vet many years ago recommend expressing the anal glands when bathing them. So i am used to doing it. If you decide to clean them youself, just a word of caution-DO NOT PUT YOUR FACE RIGHT BEHIND THEIR BUTT WHEN SQUEAZING!!uke: Lets just say i learned that lesson the hard way................... Your welcome.:biggrin1:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I had a vet many years ago recommend expressing the anal glands when bathing them. So i am used to doing it. If you decide to clean them youself, just a word of caution-DO NOT PUT YOUR FACE RIGHT BEHIND THEIR BUTT WHEN SQUEAZING!!uke: Lets just say i learned that lesson the hard way................... Your welcome.:biggrin1:


I would like to know about expressing them, but I believe I would leave it to the pro's to do the job. uke:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes, its very important to be shown how to do it by your vet because you can cause more harm than good if done improperly. I do/will not express them internally(the best way to do it). I do it externally.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay, there just HAS to be some kind of disclaimer or warning about reading this thread while eating, drinking or cooking! Seriously!!!!!! uke: LOL

Jane, as soon as I read 'fly', I stopped reading and went to the next post! OMG!!!!!! I don't even want to know!!!! :jaw: 

Shannon, you are my hero! LMBO


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, Marj, you are so right. Time to wrap this up. The butt-dragging stopped as quickly as it started. I had a vet's appt. but cancelled it after talking w/the groomer. She felt he was itchy because of last week's trim. She is an old-timer and pro. Her opinion re expressing the glands was that they used to do it with every grooming, but she now believes this is overkill and in fact sensitizes the glands to re-fill quickly. She feels most puppies don't need it, that it happens naturally. But she's willing to do it if I ask and they appear to need it . Seems reasonable to me. Ok, enough already uke: What an education in things we'd rather not know !


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

The anaual glads needs to be clean or released I have my groomer do it for me its not a real nice job. It does help for Yoda he does that about once a month so once a month he gos to a groomer and the rest of the time I groom him my self that way he gets his glands clean out and I dont have to do it LOL


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I guess I'm wondering, before there were dog groomers, etc. how were the anal glands released? Doesn't it happen naturally? I assume all dogs, wolves, etc. have them, or am I wrong?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I think Amy because of the kind of foods domestic dogs eat nowadays causes the stool to be softer & therefore fills up the anal glands rather than expressing it. So they just need a little help.

Someone correct me if i am wrong please!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have laughed my way through this thread

Jane........fly........maggets.........butt baths are not so bad after all

Shannon, just the thought of your first anal expressing made me laugh out loud


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Check there are lots of threads on this topic .
Usually it is anal glands but sometimes it is a sign of parasites but if the poop looks good - it is probably anal glands .
The vet knows about it and can do it . I have found the groomers are better at it than the vets .. I do not know if you have a groomer but they can to do it for you .
Tulip has had problems with hers off & on for years and it was alsways Auntie Lois who pinpointed the problem.. 
Just an FYI
Diet can be a factor - there is not enough moisture in their food .. Tulip now has to eat her pate - once a day ..
My dogs get the chicken soup so seem OK


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Shannon, just the thought of your first anal expressing made me laugh out loud


Sandi, would you like me to videotape it for you so you can see up close & personal? :biggrin1:


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

Lily is my first havanese, but I can tell you my Golden Retriever had to have her anal glands relieved a several times a year and it was always done by the vet. I just assumed this is something you request the vet or groomer to take care of periodically or when they start doing their butt scoot across the carpet.


----------

